# The Haydn Symphony Game



## Argus

Same as the Beethoven Sonata game thread. All symphonies start on 5 points. You are allowed a +1 and a -2 (or two -1's) per day. When a symphony reaches zero points it is eliminated and should be removed from the list. No nicknames or subtitles are attached, just the numbers and keys. Copy and paste the list of the previous voter to keep the score in order and save yourself from typing out such a massive list.

Symphony No. 1 in D major 5
Symphony No. 2 in C major 5
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5 
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5 
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5 
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5 
Symphony No. 28 in A major 5
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5 
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5 
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5 
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5 
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 5
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 5 
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5 
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5 
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 5
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5

Remember: There can be only one!


----------



## emiellucifuge

HAHAHA this will take forever 

*Symphony No. 1 in D major 3* -2
Symphony No. 2 in C major 5
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 5
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 5
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
*Symphony No. 94 in G major 6 * +1
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 5
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Toccata

This must surely be destined to become the bore of the century. It can't be serious.


----------



## jurianbai

and thanks for the thread. I can check again next year and take the remaining three for listening... I'll vote the only symphony I remember well.

*Symphony No. 1 in D major 1 -2*
Symphony No. 2 in C major 5
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 5
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 88 in G major 6 +1*
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6 
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 5
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

*Symphony No. 1 in D major 0* *-1*
Symphony No. 2 in C major 5
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 5
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4 - 1*
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 6
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 100 in G major 6 +1*
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Sid James

It would have been easier if you would have narrowed down the options to (say) the 12 London Symphonies - most people are familiar with those, or at least a good amount of them. Are there any people out there who have listened to all 100+ with any regularity to build up a solid familiarity with all of them? I think not...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This is an interesting one. I have listened to all 106 with uneven regularity between them but sufficient enough to know (or confident enough) to recognise that a lesser known piece is a Haydn symphony, and assign if it's a relatively early or middle period symphony, although not all of these with exact identification. Later works are all well known.


----------



## TresPicos

Excellent idea! 

Symphony No. 2 in C major 5
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
*Symphony No. 28 in A major 4 -1*
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
*Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 4 -1*
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 88 in G major 7 +1*
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5

_Eliminated:
Symphony No. 1 in D major_


----------



## Falstaft

I'll check back in 2 years to see how this thread has progressed...

*Symphony No. 2 in C major 3 -2*
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4 
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 4 
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
*Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" 6 +1
*Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 7 
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## World Violist

Pointless, fun, with an excessive time commitment to boot? Count me in!

*Symphony No. 2 in C major 1 -2*
Symphony No. 3 in G major 5
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 4
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" 6 +1
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 88 in G major 8 (+1)*
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
*Symphony No. 3 in G major 3 -2*
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 4
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
*Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 7 +1*
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## TresPicos

Evening the odds a bit... 

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
*Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5 (+1)*
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
*Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5 (-2)*
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 53 in D major 5
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Chris

The Oxford (no. 92) gets the bullet on account of its crass slow movement 

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5 (+1)
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5 (-2)
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 5
*Symphony No. 53 in D major 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 92 in G major 3 (-2)*
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bump thread. Continue game.

After chris

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 5
Symphony No. 20 in C major 5
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5 (+1)
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5 (-2)
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 92 in G major 1 (-2)*
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 5
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Oh my goodness...

after CoAG

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
*Symphony No. 19 in D major 4 (-1)
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4 (-1)*
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 1
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 104 in D major 5 (+1)*
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## NightHawk

btw: Symphonies #90, 91 and 92 (yes, the 'Oxford') are also 'Paris' Symphonies along with the six symphonies #82-87 - they were all commissioned by the same young French aristocrat Claude-Francois-Marie Rigoley, Comte d'Ogny for the Concerts de la Loge Olympique. No. 92 was given the nickname 'Oxford' b/c Haydn was in Oxford and needed a symphony for the city and it was the only one he had in the valise (_always_ carry a spare symphony). I have no idea how this was taken by the young French Count. I am going to use the g r a d u a l results of the game (but not play) to guide my listening. Happy Haydn


----------



## Arsakes

pointless, but I play for several turns. And what's the point of this game to kill the best symphonies and keep the boring ones?

Symphony No. 2 in C major 1
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 5 (- 2) = 3
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 5 (+ 1) = 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 92 in G major 1
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Ostinato

I recently heard No. 80 for the first time, and I was enthralled. It is powerful and wonderfully quirky, particularly in the first and last movements.

*Symphony No. 2 in C major 0 (-1)*
Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 3
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 5
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
*Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 92 in G major 0 (-1)*
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 6
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bump thread; continue game

Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 3
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
*Symphony No. 13 in D major 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6 
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 100 in G major 4 (-2)*
Symphony No. 101 in D major 5
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Roi N

Symphony No. 3 in G major 3
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 6 in D major 1 (-2) *
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 6
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6 
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 4 
*Symphony No. 101 in D major 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## Roi N

No one is playing? Fine, I'll play by myself then...

*Symphony No. 3 in G major 2 (-1)*
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 6 in D major 0 (-1) *
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 5
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 6
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 5
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6 
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
* Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 6 (+1)*
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 4 
Symphony No. 101 in D major 6 
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Symphony No. 3 in G major 2 
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 0 
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
*Symphony No. 10 in D major 4 (-1)*
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 6
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
*Symphony No. 15 in D major 4 (-1)*
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
Symphony No. 38 in C major 5
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 6 
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
*Symphony No. 100 in G major 5 (+1)*
Symphony No. 101 in D major 6
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5

And now time to listen to the poor puppies I've minused .


----------



## Haydn man

I have updated my will to ask my children to check back after I am dead to see which one 'wins'


----------



## realdealblues

Symphony #1 is one of my absolute favorite symphonies from Haydn, very sad to see it got taken out first.


----------



## hpowders

Funny. Symphony #100 is my least favorite of the London Symphonies.
If it was "lost", I wouldn't complain.
Perhaps, it's because I'm a pacifist.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

Ok, I'll bite, though I don't know if I'll be able to sustain participation past the grave, which is how long this will take.I'm going to cast my first vote for an underdog that will probably not survive long, #38 "Echo", but it's a sentimental favorite as it's the first Haydn symphony I heard that I loved--the 1st mvt was my gateway drug into Haydn. It's much harder to choose weak ones to subtract since they tend to blur together in my mind. How how am I supposed to remember which forgettable one is which?

Symphony No. 3 in G major 2 (-1)
Symphony No. 4 in D major 5
Symphony No. 5 in A major 5
Symphony No. 6 in D major 0 
Symphony No. 7 in C major 5
Symphony No. 8 in G major 5
Symphony No. 9 in C major 5
Symphony No. 10 in D major 4 
Symphony No. 11 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 12 in E major 5
Symphony No. 13 in D major 6
Symphony No. 14 in A major 5
Symphony No. 15 in D major 4 
Symphony No. 16 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 17 in F major 5
Symphony No. 18 in G major 5
Symphony No. 19 in D major 4 
Symphony No. 20 in C major 4
Symphony No. 21 in A major 5
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 23 in G major 5
Symphony No. 24 in D major 5
Symphony No. 25 in C major 5
Symphony No. 26 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 27 in G major 5
Symphony No. 28 in A major 4
Symphony No. 29 in E major 5 (-1)
Symphony No. 30 in C major 5
Symphony No. 31 in D major 5
Symphony No. 32 in C major 5
Symphony No. 33 in C major 5
Symphony No. 34 in D minor 5
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 37 in C major 5
*Symphony No. 38 in C major 5* (+1)
Symphony No. 39 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 40 in F major 5
Symphony No. 41 in C major 5
Symphony No. 42 in D major 5
Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 44 in E minor 6
Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor 5
Symphony No. 46 in B major 5
Symphony No. 47 in G major 5
Symphony No. 48 in C major 5
Symphony No. 49 in F minor 5
Symphony No. 50 in C major 5
Symphony No. 51 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 52 in C minor 6
Symphony No. 53 in D major 6
Symphony No. 54 in G major 5
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 56 in C major 5
Symphony No. 57 in D major 5
Symphony No. 58 in F major 5
Symphony No. 59 in A major 5
Symphony No. 60 in C major 5
Symphony No. 61 in D major 5
Symphony No. 62 in D major 5
Symphony No. 63 in C major 5
Symphony No. 64 in A major 5
Symphony No. 65 in A major 5
Symphony No. 66 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 67 in F major 5
Symphony No. 68 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 69 in C major 5
Symphony No. 70 in D major 5
Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 72 in D major 5
Symphony No. 73 in D major 5
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 75 in D major 5
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 77 in B-flat major 4
Symphony No. 78 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 79 in F major 5
Symphony No. 80 in D minor 6
Symphony No. 81 in G major 5
Symphony No. 82 in C major 5
Symphony No. 83 in G minor 5
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 86 in D major 5
Symphony No. 87 in A major 5
Symphony No. 88 in G major 8
Symphony No. 89 in F major 5
Symphony No. 90 in C major 5
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 93 in D major 5
Symphony No. 94 in G major 6
Symphony No. 95 in C minor 5
Symphony No. 96 in D major 5
Symphony No. 97 in C major 5
Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major 6 
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 100 in G major 5
Symphony No. 101 in D major 6
Symphony No. 102 in B-flat major 5
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major 5
Symphony No. 104 in D major 6
Symphony A in B-flat major 5
Symphony B in B-flat major 5


----------

